# lets see yall hawks



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

here is mine.
I replaced the handle with a 18 inch hammer handle(broke the original 12 inch while throwing) put a razor edge and put the holes in the point. added a copper shield and scuffed up the handle. the extra length really helps it out


----------

